# Favorite TV Themes



## Tigercougar (Jan 10, 2013)

Are there any theme songs to TV shows past or present which you can listen to over and over? I don't really watch TV anymore but I do have many fond memories from my childhood. Personal favorites include Blossom, The Mary Tyler Moore Show, The Cosby Show and Step by Step.


----------



## Furcade (Jan 10, 2013)

I really like _The Walking Dead_'s theme. The way it truncates itself; I can't help reading too much into it (it's about the uncertainty of life). _Breaking Bad_'s is minimalistically awesome, too (the user-made extended titles on YouTube are badass).

AND GAME OF THRONES. I made it my ringtone and everything. What would you expect from a student of Hans Zimmer's, though?


----------



## Vukasin (Jan 11, 2013)

The Beyblade theme has always been a favourite of mine. Both Death Note themes as well.

Above all though, Metalocalypse has the best theme.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;d6k12Z-XjNQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d6k12Z-XjNQ[/video]

/thread


----------



## Avlenna (Jan 11, 2013)

Always been a fan of the Tunder Cats theme.

[video=youtube;Na8ThDftsKk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Na8ThDftsKk[/video]


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 11, 2013)

Paranoia Agent to this day has one of my favorite intro themes. So fitting for such an awesome, bizarre show. 

[video=youtube;0nttSKBJ38k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nttSKBJ38k[/video]


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jan 11, 2013)

I have multiple favourites, so I'll make a short list, with video links where possible. 

So, in no particular order......

_Doctor Who _(Original run: 1963 - 1989 - 1996. Current run: 2005 - present day) : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05knSzGnk_M

_Life On Earth _(1979) : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dG_4rvg9jKM
_ 
The Goodies _(1970 - 1982) : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-w8OKo4phg

_The Sky At Night _(1957 - present day) : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HT4I25B13JQ

_Blake's 7 _(1978 - 1981) : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0YLevRJ1nA


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jan 16, 2013)

While I never watched the series, the theme song alone was enough to inspire me to get the album cover for my current avatar:

*Street Hawk*, _opening theme: _
[video=youtube;H4ERjJpIeGE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4ERjJpIeGE[/video]


----------

